# Fiat X250 Creaking Rear Suspension



## BorisBolero (Aug 10, 2009)

Have read most of the threads (I think) about this. Just wondered if there had been any further developments as mine (Fiat single leaf) also creaks and moans loudly, most noticeable when moving slowly over uneven ground. Any new or best thoughts on this topic please?


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

I had a creak on my rear suspension (peugeot boxer) although still under warranty I investigated it myself and found it to be the rear mounting bush. I discovered it was the metal insert that goes through the rubber bush in the chassis , I pushed the insert out and greased it . Its been silent ever since.
Any use to you ?
john


----------



## BorisBolero (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello John,
You presumably have to be brave enough, and have the tools/jacks to dismantle the suspension in order to carry out your fix? Sounds like a great idea, but beyond my confidence levels if you do.
Many Thanks
Garth


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*sgeaks*

Garth, give your rear bushes a good squirt of PLUS GAS every so often not WD40, that usually does the trick.

Les


----------

